# diagnosis chart coding



## medcoder9 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello. Can some one explain to me why you only need ICD9 here? Is it because it is ONLY diagnostic charting? I have a preemployment test tomorrow and from what I was told, I only need ICD9 for the job. Basically I will be charting the diagnosis. So can anyone tell me what software is used here. i want to google that software so I have an idea what they will be testing me for. Thanks much.


----------



## btadlock1 (Jan 12, 2011)

medcoder9 said:


> Hello. Can some one explain to me why you only need ICD9 here? Is it because it is ONLY diagnostic charting? I have a preemployment test tomorrow and from what I was told, I only need ICD9 for the job. Basically I will be charting the diagnosis. So can anyone tell me what software is used here. i want to google that software so I have an idea what they will be testing me for. Thanks much.



I would take that to mean that either you won't be assigning CPT codes, or they already have a CPT book available for you to use.


----------



## medcoder9 (Jan 12, 2011)

well, hopefully they DO have a CPT book for me to use coz I only have my ICD book with me for the test tomorrow. And I was told, their average performance per person is 100. I was told in India 200-300 charts per person. HUH?! they must be using some power software for that. that's crazy! And if indeed they only use ICD book for that job, I can maybe understand the 100 charts/person. is that possible?


----------



## ohn0disaster (Jan 13, 2011)

What kind of company are you doing pre-employment testing for? I can tell you that if you are to be doing HCC coding, it's the ICD-9 codes that matter. For instance, where I work, I code, both, MRA and billables so I have to be proficient in ICD-9 and CPT. The bulk of the coding I do is MRA/HCC though. We are capitated with Humana medicare and Vista medicare, therefore the CPT isn't really the issue. The issue is the patient diagnosis because that's what we get paid on for those patients. However, for all the other insurances, we get paid on what we do (CPT) rather than the diagnoses that we are managing. Both have things in common and things that differ. HCC coding has a lot of "rules" that I don't necessarily agree with, but I think it differs depending on the insurance company you're dealing with. 

I hope this makes some sense to you. Lol.

Personally, I feel that if you are going to hold a certification in coding, you should be able to code from ICD-9, CPT, and HCPCS II. You should be familiar with all facets of coding, as we had to study and show that we were able to handle all areas of coding when we took our certification test. So, definitely, don't let yourself get rusty in CPT coding if you get the job and CPT coding isn't an issue. Also, depending on what you're coding, 100 a day can be no biggie and 200 to 300 can be done easily too. If you're doing physician coding, where the patient came in because of a stubbed toe, obviously there's not going to be any reason that you should take more that 2 minutes tops to code the encounter. If you're coding in depth surgeries, this is not going to be the case. It will take longer just to read through the entire OP note.


----------



## medcoder9 (Jan 14, 2011)

I took the test. Hopefully I pass. I found out why they can chart that fast, they're ALL electronic. And they don't even use the books. I think they're using a software that tells you what to code. I went there and I don't see a single coding book. But for my test, I have to use the ICD coding book. So unfair. I'm sure if they test me using their software, I can code it all in 15 minutes even though I don't know what software they use.

They are also strict. You can't bring ANYthing especially electronic gadgets like cellphone. I was told it is for HIPAA privacy compliance. I real hope I pass. They also use biometric device for entry. You have to scan your fingerprint to access the doors. Groovy. I hope I passed the test and get the job. I want that job. I NEED that job.


----------

